# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Apakah Aeromonas? Separah apa?

## hansjhe

Selamat siang para suhu, saya mau tanya tentang keadaan ikan di kolam saya.
Beberapa ikan di dalam kolam saya badannya itu seperti keliatan ada urat urat atau pembuluh darahnya merah. Padahal biasanya ga keliatan kan di badan ikan. nah di ikan lain ada juga yang merah merah. Ini kemarin saya kasih Amox sama pomate dan garam da 4 kali ganti air, krkr seminggu lebih. Tapi masih belum terlihat ada perubahan. 

Dan ini pengobatan sekolam.

----------

